# jsf 2.0 facelet & expression language



## ruutaiokwu (7. Mrz 2011)

hallo zusammen,

folgende code liegt mir vor:

[XML]${requestScope.langSelectAttr}

                <p>
                <c:if test="${requestScope.langSelectAttr == 'de' } ">

                deutsch!!!!!!!!!!!!

                </c:if>
                </p>[/XML]


von der obersten zeile *${requestScope.langSelectAttr}* wird mir der text "de" am browser ausgegeben. jedoch funktioniert das if irgendwie nicht, habe ich da was falsch gemacht beim stringvergleich??


grüsse, jan


----------



## ruutaiokwu (7. Mrz 2011)

DAS -> Seam Framework - If else equivalent in facelets funktioniert offenbar auch nicht...

mühsam, wenn man für jeden kleinen mist eigene tags programmieren muss...??? macht ja alles irgenwie nur noch schwiriger, die verwendung von jsf. (und vor allem von facelets!!!!!)


----------



## ruutaiokwu (7. Mrz 2011)

${fn:contains(requestScope.langSelectAttr, "de")} gibt mit am bildschurm zwar "true" aus, kann das aber offenbar nicht für <c:if...> verwenden? häää?


grüsse, jan


----------



## ruutaiokwu (7. Mrz 2011)

[XML]<f:verbatim>

...

</f:verbatim>[/XML]

das war das problem!

grüsse, jan


----------

